# Help! Eheim Liberty Power Filter is upset!!!



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

My HOB (Eheim Liberty Power Filter) makes a hell of a racket! I have black sand and when it gets stirred up the motor on the filter screams! (I think that's the cause) Now that I put a powerhead in my tank there is a constant "stir" and the filter won't shut up! Ideas? 
We tried a piece of nylon in the intake tube (between sections) to no effect.


----------

